# TNT Cheesy Mushroom Slice



## boufa06 (Jan 22, 2007)

Here is the recipe that was posted yesterday and got lost due to DC's technical problem:

CHEESY MUSHROOM SLICE

Ingredients:
60gm/2oz butter
3 rashers bacon, chopped
440gm/14oz mushrooms, sliced
4 spring onions, chopped
1 green pepper, chopped
1 red pepper, chopped
12-14 slices of sandwich bread, crusts removed
125gm/4oz grated Cheddar (mature)
6 eggs
2 cups/500ml milk
1 tbsp mayonnaise
1 tsp French mustard
1 tsp Worcestershire sauce
2 tbsp chopped fresh parsley

Method:

1. In a skillet, fry bacon until crisp.  Add mushrooms, spring onions, green and red peppers and cook until mushrooms soften.

2. Grease a 18X28cm/7X11in ovenproof dish and line base with half the bread.  Spread mushroom mixture, top with the remaining bread and sprinkle with cheese.

3. Whisk eggs, milk, mayonnaise, mustard and Worcestershire sauce in a bowl.  Pour mixture over bread mixture and sprinkle with chopped parsley.

4. Bake at 180 degrees C/350 degrees F for about an hour or until firm and golden brown.


----------



## Constance (Jan 22, 2007)

Sounds delicious! Do you serve this as a main dish?


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 22, 2007)

Sounds deliciosa. Boufa!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Loprraine (Jan 22, 2007)

Sounds right up my alley!!! Thanks, Boufa.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 22, 2007)

Loprraine said:
			
		

> Sounds right up my alley!!! Thanks, Boufa.


And mine too!  Thanks boufa, This will be a must try recipe as soon as I get a chance of it!


----------



## boufa06 (Jan 22, 2007)

Constance, main course for sure!  It can serve 3 to 4 persons.  You could have a salad on the side.


----------



## mudbug (Jan 22, 2007)

boufa06 said:
			
		

> It can serve 3 to 4 persons. You could have a salad on the side.


 
or just me.  the others can have the salad.
looks good, boufa!


----------



## boufa06 (Jan 22, 2007)

You are most welcome!  I baked this twice last week at the request of DH.


----------



## adicook (Jan 24, 2007)

Oh boy I will have to try this for sure! Just thinking about it makes me go mmmmmm! Thanks for the recipe


----------

